# 7.3 Power Stroke Miles?



## Bottom Finder

Just turned 350,000 on an 01 4X4, just curious what you guys have rolled?


----------



## bone

1996 F350 4x4, 125K miles.


----------



## captdean

*7.3*

200 f350 4x4 372000


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

2000 @ 231000


----------



## Part Timer

bone said:


> 1996 F350 4x4, 125K miles.


 dont see that too often

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james hines

97 4x4 255,000 still runs like new


----------



## mas360

bone said:


> 1996 F350 4x4, 125K miles.


Mine is 2000 with 136K miles. I thought I barely used it....:fish:


----------



## Seein' Spots

2002 with 167k here


----------



## Shin-Diggin

03 7.3 164,000


----------



## Bottom Finder

Man I wish I could start over with some of yalls miles. Great truck with a great engine!


----------



## flatsmaster14

96- 450,000
97-250,000
And my current ride 03 -297,955


----------



## rew4

97 421,000 still strong


----------



## CORNHUSKER

96-205,000
00-285,000
01-396,000


----------



## tinman

2000 F-350 4 WD Super Duty Crew Cab. You ready for this.........104,000 miles.

Tinman


----------



## LaserLine

2000 f350 dually 4x4. 276,000, that's not fair tinman.


----------



## KID CREOLE

LaserLine said:


> 2000 f350 dually 4x4. 276,000, that's not fair tinman.


Nice upgrades Laser


----------



## CentexPW

2000 F250 4x4 Super Duty Crewcab. 273K Just rebuilt front end. New upper lower Ball joints, all seals, 1 new wheel hub, new Warn locking hubs.


----------



## k_see900

2002 4x4 225k. It's been the secondary car since 2010. Nice to drive it on the weekends, and not to work every day.


----------



## bradsecond

'03 w/ 196,xxx. why buy a new one when this one will last forever. it gets saved for special occasions these days.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

Just sold one of our F-250's at work, a 1997 with 288,000 miles on it. Computer just went out though. Engine ran great!


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## stdreb27

My uncle drives em for work lots of towing miles. He retires em around 400k because they fall apart around the motor.


----------



## mas360

How many miles on your 7.3 before:

a) Water pump failed?

b) Transmission slipped? 

c) Needed a new radiator? 

Mine has almost 140K and they are all original. I am a little nervous.


----------



## Alexnillo

1999 f250 7.3 with 325k.

I don't like to fix something that aint broke.
140K seems pretty new to me.


----------



## oldriver88

1997- 290,000
Current 2002- 118,000


----------



## Dukman

2002 f250 4x4 crew - 210,000. Best motor ever!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

2004- 227,930 miles when I sold it. Still hauls trailers full of concrete for the eagle ford shale play. Awesome motors. Well built trucks.


----------



## Stack

2002 Excursion 235K
2008 F250 4x4 135k


----------



## goodwood

Empty Pockets CC said:


> 2004- 227,930 miles when I sold it. Still hauls trailers full of concrete for the eagle ford shale play. Awesome motors. Well built trucks.


wasnt the last year of 7.3s in 2002?


----------



## KID CREOLE

goodwood said:


> wasnt the last year of 7.3s in 2002?


A few were made in 03, for a few months.


----------



## KID CREOLE

mas360 said:


> How many miles on your 7.3 before:
> 
> a) Water pump failed?
> 
> b) Transmission slipped?
> 
> c) Needed a new radiator?
> 
> Mine has almost 140K and they are all original. I am a little nervous.


Water Pump- 160,000

Transmission- still on my original

Radiator- still on my original

246,000 or so miles


----------



## Quepos1

KID CREOLE said:


> Water Pump- 160,000
> 
> Transmission- still on my original
> 
> Radiator- still on my original
> 
> 246,000 or so miles


2001 F 250 167,000. Just replaced water pump and had the transmission rebuilt. I blame both on my lack of driving it regularly. I haven't driven much since '08 when I bought a new car. I now drive it several times per week and it runs great. Pulls strong.


----------



## KID CREOLE

Queso I think you got the average miles out of both. 

There seems to be more and more interest in these 7.3s lately. 

Guys I might just be lucky but I'm pushing 250,000 miles on my 2000 7.3 and I upgraded my tranny cooler to a 6.0 tranny cooler and I have been running Mobil 1 Synthetic tranny fluid for the last 10 years. Cool tranny is a happy tranny


----------



## flatsmaster14

I just did 1 injector on the 03 and a hpop and that Is about the biggest fixes I've done. I probably spend 500-1000$ a year on small stuff but nothing major. 7.3 and a 5.9 is the best you can get!!! And the hpop is my fault it couldn't keep up with a chip and programer stacked! I've ran the 03 hard every day of its life either pulling trailers or getting jerked down a pipeline by a dozer and its never left me stranded


----------



## Jolly Roger

mas360 said:


> How many miles on your 7.3 before:
> 
> a) Water pump failed?
> 
> b) Transmission slipped?
> 
> c) Needed a new radiator?
> 
> Mine has almost 140K and they are all original. I am a little nervous.


water pump, fuel leaks, and radiator all happened at different mileage. But tranny slipping seems to occur around 300k on the ones we used at work. Most often would rebuild them and get to around 500k before the maintenance got to be to much on them.


----------



## mas360

How often do you flush transmission for it to last 300K ? I flush mine every 40K miles. 

I've bought a filter kit for the water pump but have not installed it. If the sand in coolant is filtered out, water pump likely would last longer.


----------



## Jolly Roger

mas360 said:


> How often do you flush transmission for it to last 300K ? I flush mine every 40K miles.
> 
> I've bought a filter kit for the water pump but have not installed it. If the sand in coolant is filtered out, water pump likely would last longer.


My guess would be never. The 6.0 I am driving now is at 200k and it has never had a tranny flush.

The coolant Ford uses is not the best, and even today they are using inferior coolants. The water pumps failed on the 7.3 for lots of different reasons. Just a **** poor design. Here is a good write up with pics of how to upgrade it.

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/ford/1006dp_1997_ford_f350_cooling_system/


----------



## dirtfish

2002 F-350 4 WD Super Duty Crew Cab 215000mi i've done ball joints, a rocker arm that cracked, batteries and alternator, also new steering box.


----------



## Bassman5119

2000 7.3 2 WD. 210,000~ mi. orig. tranny, new water pump at around 160k due to bearing noise, repaired leaking water separator petcock, one injector due to shorted wire outside valve cover and replaced injector harness under valve cover due to broken plastic clip. Replaced front wheel bearings, replaced rear end oil and limited slip additive (as preventative maint.), replaced brakes one time at 90k (used to tow T/T a bunch), have 120k on current brakes (with plenty left). Fixin to do ball joints (not real bad, just like it tight) and any other front end parts that need it. Cross rough RR trax twice or more every day that I work and drive that goat trail that they call Mykawa all the time. Just glad orig. tranny is still working. Paint is still in excellent condition, being that it's garage kept. Wouldn't sell it for 10k!!!!!!!!! to make a down payment on the new one's.


----------



## Dukman

goodwood said:


> wasnt the last year of 7.3s in 2002?


There were a few 03 - 7.3's that made it into the trucks and Excursions early in that model year.... none in 04 that I am aware of.


----------



## flatsmaster14

03 was 7.3 2003.5 was the 6.0. My truck is titled 2003


----------



## 30inClub

2002 7.3 Lariat 4x4 pushing 250,000. Just did a complete break job about a month ago. Put chip in at 180,xxx that changed the shift points and the trans started to slip so I rebuilt it. Beefed it up a little. Other than that nothing but the usual... batteries and an alternator around 210,000. Have 6 stage chip and cold air and straight piped. Other than that, bone stock and runs like a scalded dog and can pull the hinges off the gates of hell!! And still gets 17mpg in town! Love it!


----------



## KID CREOLE

mas360 said:


> How often do you flush transmission for it to last 300K ? I flush mine every 40K miles.
> 
> I've bought a filter kit for the water pump but have not installed it. If the sand in coolant is filtered out, water pump likely would last longer.


mas,

The original Ford trannys were fine, the cooling was the issue! If you haven't done so upgrade you tranny cooler to the 31 row 6.0 tranny cooler and consider running Mobil 1 Synthetic tranny fluid.


----------



## teufelhunden

97 f-250 276,000


----------



## texxmark

2001 348,000...New Trans @ 285K...Water pump around 250. Best Truck I've ever owned. Not only is it reliable but it has held up well and still looks good.


----------



## Law Dog

1998 F350 4x4, 198K miles. Power Stroke still strong!


----------



## williamcr

My mom has a 1994 f250 which was called a turbo diesel with over 400000 now I will admit the truck has seen its better days but still going strong 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fender bender

97 f-350 188k


----------



## Reloder28

99 F250 265,000

Purchased truck at 113,000
Water Pump @ 260,000
No unexpected repair > $200
Remote transmission filter
Remote fuel/water filter

As mentioned earlier, nice to enjoy it on the weekends & not have to drive it to work daily.


----------



## marshhunter

this picture was taken right before i sold it!


----------



## mas360

KID CREOLE said:


> mas,
> 
> The original Ford trannys were fine, the cooling was the issue! If you haven't done so upgrade you tranny cooler to the 31 row 6.0 tranny cooler and consider running Mobil 1 Synthetic tranny fluid.


I put in a Tru-cool aftermarket tranny cooler. It is not as massive as the 6.0, but certainly is a big help for the OEM cooler.


----------



## Swampus

93' F 350 7.3 @ 250,000 daily work Hoss.
99' F 250 7.3 super duty 150,000 daily work Hoss.
02' F150 5.4 nancy britches King Ranch................250+ work Hoss. and purdi.


----------



## bigfishtx

96 F350 Cab Chassis with hay bed, 4X4 Stick shift, with 118,000 miles.


----------



## efish

2005 with 220k mil and still going strong 6.0


----------



## redfish bayrat

*7.3*

2002 4x4 160,000. 3 trips to Nebraska in the past 3 years.


----------



## Jack's Pocket

Bottom Finder said:


> Just turned 350,000 on an 01 4X4, just curious what you guys have rolled?


First one sold at 450K current 02 has 160K.
Still see the first one from time to time 95 Model.
I was commuting between houses and work and piled the miles on till I retired.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

94' stick so it has the 7.3 turbo Diesel engine. 232,000 miles. It pulls for a living. Had the oil pan resealed, brakes re done, and drive shaft rebuilt. Awesome truck. Runs on demand.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

1996 F250 - 252,000
1997 F350 - 236,000

Both like new, inside and out.


----------



## gedavis2

'01 7.3 f250- 80,456


----------



## marshhunter

gedavis2 said:


> '01 7.3 f250- 80,456


Wanna sell it? 4x4?? That should last you another 13 years no problem!


----------



## bnate86

*1997*

97 w/ 468,000 when I sold last year to a guy that was going to drive it from Conroe to Webster for work.


----------



## Alexnillo

Alexnillo said:


> 1999 f250 7.3 with 325k.
> 
> I don't like to fix something that aint broke.
> 140K seems pretty new to me.


353K now and plan to keep running it. It's not a daily runner, only long hauls.


----------



## bowpete

97 F350 4x4 361,000 plus
and strong as new


----------



## AguaMala

99 F250 4x4 239000


----------



## SpeckReds

2001 F -250 4x4 . 7.3 turbo. 260,000 miles


----------



## GarryRS

2003 f-250 7.3l fx4 291,500. My goal is 500,000


----------



## fishing diablo

2002 F-250 with 204000...


----------



## jacobm24

2000 f-250 2wd, 108K miles


----------



## ddcarter3

2001 Supercab 2wd 7.3 turbo 87k!


----------



## Fowladdict

2000 F-250 172,000. Hoping to keep this one for about 300,000


----------



## Sancho Gringo

2002 F 250 7.3l 225,000

my buddy has a 1994 1/2 with 735,000. it still runs


----------



## Capt.Schenk

2000 - 399,000 when sold. Not one repair needed.
2002 - 297,000 and still running. Water pump and two injectors at 295k.


----------



## badlt1

1999 F250 190000 miles. Still running strong. Had couple minor oil leaks on hpop but that's it.


----------



## badlt1

*repairs*

Water pump 90,000
Radiator 120,000 Maintained meticulously, but lost cooling capacity when towing travel trailer. Replaced and back to normal
Transmission, 190,000 still going strong. upgraded Torque converter around 60,000 and a high volume transmission oil pump, upgraded shift valve springs and a trucool max cooler. Also when the radiator was replaced, I tied in the transmission cooler in the radiator.


----------



## lpk

1999 F250 SD 4X4 Excab w/ 130K

According to Alexnillo, I am good for another 15 years/!!!!


----------



## alumabutt

*01 4x4 7.3*

345,000 no longer a daily driver. Hunting and fishing, nothing but minor repairs, water pump alternator, power steering hose, ball joints and front hub bearings. Should go to 500K. LB


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

1996 XLT 205,000 and some change. This truck has been good to us. It has carried and pulled our family back and forth over the continental divide a few times, from the Chihuahua Desert to the Atlantic Ocean. It is a standard and the clutch seems to be a a little tight. I. I have had the clutch plate change and it is still tight. Other than that, some ejector change and a leaking fuel pump no other problems. 
I have been shopping the new F150S and I keep asking myself, do I really NEED another truck?


----------



## specfish

*2000 f 350 7.3*

Just turned 2005780 still strong


----------



## TX35GTR

2001 F350 4Door, Lariat, 6 Speed, 4" lift, even has the original windshield, 141xxx miles.


----------



## mas360

Do you guys mix any kind of lubricant in diesel for your 7.3 ? it was not built for ULSD and sulphur is needed lubricant to keep engine living long time.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Every tank in my 7.3 4x4 excursion gets 1 quart of wal mart super tech 2 cycle outboard motor oil. It adds all the lubricity that is required.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Just a little update from last night. I would say half of these miles came with something in tow.


----------

